
Twitter chief Jack Dorsey announces plans to move to Africa next year - robin_reala
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/nov/29/twitter-jack-dorsey-africa-move
======
throw03172019
I believe in remote work but I’m curious how the stock market will react to
Twitter’s CEO moving to Africa.

------
dang
This doesn't count as substantive enough for HN.

~~~
robin_reala
Thanks dang, will bear in mind for future submissions.

~~~
dang
Appreciated! Also, you've submitted many excellent things to HN over the
years, and a steady supply of good submissions is more important.

------
buboard
This is good for bitcoin!

Btw in this context Dorsey is better described as ‘Square chief’

------
loceng
[Up to] 6 months isn't that long..

